

What do you think about my summer internship application? (open for comments) - marcusnygren
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1asSsvwP9lzKLau_A457WBEOJdVsqujPBsuGJy-F0KFQ/edit?usp=sharing

======
marcusnygren
Hi! I'd love to get feedback on my CV, I'm looking for a summer internship
abroad in 2015. How do you think I could improve it? Do you like it? Any help
is greatly appreciated.

Best regards, Marcus from Sweden

